# Ijoy EXO RTA - anyone have stock?



## Raindance (3/3/17)

Hi, I am searching for a new Ijoy EXO RTA tank in SS.





Any of our vendors have stock?

Regards?


----------



## Stosta (3/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi, I am searching for a new Ijoy EXO RTA tank in SS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/new-stock/products/ijoy-exo-rta

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Raindance (3/3/17)

Stosta said:


> https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/new-stock/products/ijoy-exo-rta


Done and dusted. FOMO satisfied for now!

Thanks @Stosta 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (3/3/17)

Thats a BIG pricetag for a Ijoy tank


----------



## Raindance (3/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Thats a BIG pricetag for a Ijoy tank


True, a bit more than I expected but then compared to the Ammit, this one has two decks and a 6ml extension/conversion. The latter possibly worth more than the additional 100 bucks. In any case, there is no reasoning when FOMO kicks in. Needed something to crown me SKAR with.

Regards


----------

